# bleistift zeichnungen



## Wolf of Doom (29. März 2002)

hi

kennt jemand solche seiten http://www.polykarbon.com in deutsch ?


cya

wolf


----------



## Schnubbi (2. April 2002)

*Bleistiftzeichnungen*

http://www.psycko-manga.de

Schau mal hier, da muessten auch einige
Bleistiftzeichnungen dabei sein!
Toi Toi Toi

mfg  schnubbi


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

Hey..die Site is ja richtig interessant


----------



## Wolf of Doom (2. April 2002)

hmmm eigendlich wollte ich eine mit tuts


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

Das Versteh ich jetzt nicht du bruahcst ne erkläreung wie man Mangas zeichnet? oder was`?


----------



## Schnubbi (2. April 2002)

http://www.comicforum.de/comicforum/showthread.php?threadid=31915

Guck mal hier rein!
Dies ist ein Comic Forum, sollte es dir wirklich 
um das erlernen des zeichnens gehen!

Hier wird dir bestimmt geholfen!

Viel Glück!

Ich hab es glaub ich nicht so drauf mit den 
Links, aber er muesste funktionieren

mfg
Schnubbi


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

Der Link geht..aber so toll isses dort auch nciht..naja werd mich mal umsehen! Danke


----------

